# Help! 96 pulsar/sentra how to open door; latch broken



## belair_54 (May 30, 2012)

Hi all i require help from the knowledgeable people on this forum my 1996 nissan pulsar work car has got a jammed drivers door latch. Cannot open door with inside or outside door handle ive tried every way including brute force. I have also tried with a coat hanger also, i think i would have more chance winning the lottery than getting my door opened.
I will be trying again this weekend can someone point me in the right direction or any method they have tried ?
I think the other morning when i was at work the door wasnt fully closed and somehow i forced the door closed and must have broken or dislodged something in the mechanism. Electric door lock still clicks off and on but doesnt alow door to open.
I cant remove the door panel as door is closed and dont want to rip it off or damage it either. I did remove the plastic pull handle there is a small hole where i might be able to shine a torch in and see something.
getting tired of having to get in and out of the passenger door any help appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You probably have a broken door latch mechanism inside the door. What you'll have to do is remove the driver's seat (it'll probably be easier to remove the passenger seat, first). You'll then need to remove the driver's door panel from the inside of the car as best as possible with doing as little damage to the door panel as possible. Once that is out of the way and the window is "up," you'll be able to acces the latch mechanism.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can try going to a body shop for help. Many body shops are familiar with problems like that and may have the knowledge/tools to unlatch the door.


----------



## belair_54 (May 30, 2012)

thanks for the replys at work today i removed the inside handle and by pulling on the linkage the door opened it turned out the bolt holding the door lock linkage relay worked loose over time . So turned out to be a real easy fix just had to tighten the bolt.
Thanks again just glad i didnt have to remove my seat.


----------

